# '00 Altima - A/C Compressor



## ae7903 (Jul 17, 2010)

My A/C lasts about 5 - 10 minutes in the heat, then it goes to warm/moist air. I've had it charged before, no help. When the car is running and I turn the A/C on, it rattles pretty loud. When RPMs increase the belt will squeal when A/C is on also. 

My first step I think is going to be to replace that belt and see how it goes. I have also been looking at Ebay motors to find used A/C compressors. Is it worthwhile to replace it? I have 185k miles and other than the A/C issue, this car is in great shape...

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ae7903 said:


> My A/C lasts about 5 - 10 minutes in the heat, then it goes to warm/moist air. I've had it charged before, no help. When the car is running and I turn the A/C on, it rattles pretty loud. When RPMs increase the belt will squeal when A/C is on also.


Before replacing the belt, make sure it has proper tension; if too loose, it will squeal when the A/C is turned on. However the loud rattling and belt squeal could be due to a bad compressor that's seizing up. Also if there's too much refrigerant in the system, it could be your problem. You need to install A/C test gauges to properly measure the A/C charge.


----------



## ae7903 (Jul 17, 2010)

rogoman said:


> Before replacing the belt, make sure it has proper tension; if too loose, it will squeal when the A/C is turned on. However the loud rattling and belt squeal could be due to a bad compressor that's seizing up. Also if there's too much refrigerant in the system, it could be your problem. You need to install A/C test gauges to properly measure the A/C charge.


Thank you! I will check out belt tension to see what happens. What are your thoughts on buying used parts from Ebay motors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Depending what the used part is. I would avoid buying any electrical parts from Ebay. Things like body parts and some external engine parts are OK.


----------

